# favorite kind of bottles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bigghouse (Dec 8, 2007)

hi everyone i was just wondering what ur favorite kinda bottles to find are. i think i like jugs the bset but i like blob tops and medicines to!!!

 u no what? i like all of them!!!!!!

 anna


----------



## I_dig_bottles (Dec 8, 2007)

I like to fine Blobs and flasks


----------



## corrybottles (Dec 8, 2007)

Local Meds. that I don't have.


----------



## pupman (Dec 8, 2007)

BUG BOTTLES FOREVER! Kev


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 8, 2007)

such long reaplies!!!!!

 jk

 thanksss


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 8, 2007)

i like sodas,and beers,stonewere bottles.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 8, 2007)

I like all of them, I just cant seem to get rid of any of the ones dig!  I try to stick to Bitters and schnapps, anything square really and I also collect early glass house whiskey cylinders and some other early glass.  From there I branch out to any New London CT embossed bottles, (local), or any bottle blown at the New London Glass houses.  I also collect other CT glass house bottles, and any type of bottle with a tree embossed on it!  (and this is after I narrowed it down!)  O yeah, I almost forgot that I also like Cathedral peppers and pickles, any tiny embossed colored bottles, and then my girl friend likes chestnut flasks, case gins, and any bottle embossed with Phoenix, cause that is one of our dogs names, here dog actually...

 I need to down size again too!  Or get a bigger house,  Hmmm, I wonder what is on the market....

 Shoot, thanks Sunrunner, I almost forgot I keep any stoneware stuff I dig too....

 and Travelers Companion flasks, along with tree flasks, and anchor flasks....

 and crude Demijohns!!!


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 8, 2007)

Cathedral peppersauces,midwestern ales,are my favorites.But I am not picky if it's pre 1870 whittled,crude,and lobsided it has a place on my shelf.I love digging historical flasks and have a hard time parting with any I dig,even doubles.


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 8, 2007)

thats why i keep all of them[8D]


----------



## idigjars (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello All, I like Piso bottles in nice oddball colors like the yellows in the center here.  Hope you don't mind me posting a pic but I REALLY like these bottles.  Good luck in your collecting interests!   Paul   []


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 8, 2007)

Blobs and poisons.


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 8, 2007)

Anything local, rectangular slugplate squat sodas from Philadelphia, maple syrup bottles that are sided and have ground lips, inks and any other neat bottles that catch my eye.


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 8, 2007)

i'd have to say case gins ,black glass .and demijohns. also whiskey bottles in anything but amber. oh yea any atlantic city nj bottles i don't have "there are not many but still looking[],matt


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 8, 2007)

pre-civil war Philadelphia bottles, and any 18th or19th century American made pottery.


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2007)

I like anything pre-1900, but I do have a few favorites- Local medicines/druggists, local sodas, poisons and anything crude, pontiled or nicely colored. ~Jim


----------



## TROG (Dec 9, 2007)

Pot Lids especially Pictorial ones


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2007)

> thats why I keep all of them





> ORIGINAL: bigghouse
> 
> Ditto.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a few favorite types of bottles.
  I would have to say local druggist/pharmacy bottles with much embossing, monogram/picture and/or from what were
  once small towns.  San Francisco Jamaica Ginger bottles.  San Francisco pumpkinseed/coffin flasks.  Hard to narrow down favorites into just one catagory.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 9, 2007)

Let's see.... I like Saratoga type mineral water bottles, colored pickle bottles, demijohns, Dr. Soule's, Stoddard stubbies, anything with a nice iron pontil.  And whatever else catches my eye!


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 9, 2007)

> demijohns


 
 what are deminijons??

 anna


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 9, 2007)

HI Anna

 I collect the best of the bottles I dig!

 Also I collect half pint historical flasks,  teal colored druggists,  and anything New England


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 9, 2007)

I am addicted to embossed and ACL sodas.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2007)

My favorite bottle is the one thats still buried in a old privy at the start of the use layer,and only the bottom is showing!  and praying as I scratch it out it's a good  one.  

     Flask      soda    Med


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 9, 2007)

My favs are ones I personally dig or find in an abanonded house must be something crude, colored, rare, or just interesting looking to go into my collection, preferably pontiled [] If I buy them they will all be sold. And yes Ceramics are always a plus.

 Digger Ry


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 9, 2007)

> Anna, demijohn


 
 lobeee- ur gunna have alot of complaints from other forum members caus i'm going to be asking alot of questions on deminijons-

 how old are they?
 are they pontilles?
 what was in them? 
 how much are they worth?
 do they come in different colors?
 do they ever say anything on them?
 are they rare?

 thanks guys- i never exspected so many replies from 1 little question!â˜¼ i made a sun!


 anna


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey anna as of right now my favorites are bottles from my town of Fond du Lac. Im also collecting any embossed druggist from Wisconsin...Heres a combination of the two! There druggists and from fond du lac[]


----------



## madman (Dec 9, 2007)

hey anna heres some stuff i like to collect mike


----------



## madman (Dec 9, 2007)

meds


----------



## madman (Dec 9, 2007)

food containers


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 9, 2007)

I like any small colored bottle, inks / smelling salts / poison / medicine, preferably embossed and or labeled, and with the stopper if it had one new. I like them small because you can fit 3x more of them on a window sill...lol...
 I collect 1/2 pint whiskeys.
 I collect any bottle that's pre-1900 and embossed with NH or any NH town.
 I collect pharmacist/druggists.
 I collect any pre-1900 bottle with a full and intact label.


 Holy grail of bottles for me would be colored (Cobalt or emerald green if ya really wanna know specific!), pontiled, embossed with a local NH doctor's name and town, with an intact and legible label. It would mean more to me than about any other bottle I can think of.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 9, 2007)

Favorites are hard to nail down.....Lockport NY bottles,.... Keene and Stoddard~ish looking bottles,.... crude meds w/ botanical themes,...veterinary bottles are cool too,...an assortment of stoneware, well, heck, I'll never manage to downsize, nor specialize either,...I just love em' all,.... generally the cruder the better.

                                                                                                        Joe


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 10, 2007)

wow i dont think i have ever had so many replies! i feel special[sm=lol.gif]

 welll off to school!

 anna


----------



## towhead (Dec 10, 2007)

Local Dairy, Local Pharmacy, Hutches.....and lots more.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 10, 2007)

I like small 'cause I can put more on a shelf but I'm not limited to them. Also free or real inexpensive is great. Other than that, no preferences to types, it's all good.

 Hey madman, it that a pint white house apple?


----------



## annie44 (Dec 10, 2007)

Anna,
 This link will tell you a lot about demijohns!

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-73075/mpage-1/key-demijohns/tm.htm#76290


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 10, 2007)

Mineral Waters    Cathedral Bottles   Colored Pickles    Stoneware  and the cool ones I dig.
 Only been digging/collecting for 2 years now.  Trying not to collect every piece I find is hard.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Dec 10, 2007)

I collect flasks, inks, vets and womans meds. I also have some other meds, gins, sodas etc lol A little of everything.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 10, 2007)

Man Ben, I like Cathederals too!  Were gonna have some tough pic's when we dig some privies!

 Anna, here is a good site on Demijohns, with lots of pictures (my favorite), and lots of information too....

http://members.aol.com/pristis/index.html


----------



## deepbluedigger (Dec 10, 2007)

Early English meds!


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the pic of the English display, I've never seen a group of meds like that!


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 10, 2007)

wow!

 3 pages and 43 replies!? i feal more special[][sm=lol.gif] 

 this is the longest post i ever started!!!!

 merry christmas and a happy new year!!!!!!!!!!!

 thanks for the replies!


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow Deepblue, freaking amazing collection there...


----------



## tristian bottle (Dec 10, 2007)

i like acls in good condition like this one but if it was free i would like any thing just can't turn down those kind of bottle's right guys


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 10, 2007)

random but this is my 472 post!

 i felt like doing that[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## BeachComber (Dec 10, 2007)

Definately Sodas. Codds (marble bottles), blob tops, hutchinsons, hamiltons, torpedos any type of soda with embossings ofcourse. But i seem to also really enjoy finding old black glass.


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 10, 2007)

another weird random comment:

 I'm going to write in perfect puncuation and spelling. How old is black glass? I forget these things in my perfect writing.

 Anna Heffernan, 12/10/2007

 i dont like doing that! Merry Christmas!!!

 anna


----------



## Mattkoz (Dec 11, 2007)

All of them!!!!!!


----------



## bearswede (Dec 11, 2007)

> I'm going to write in perfect puncuation and spelling.


 
 Bravo, Anna!!! I knew you could do it!!!!

 It's important to be able to communicate effectively... I, for one, am proud of you... Please keep it up!!!

 Black glass goes way back in time... The earliest bottles from across the pond were blown in black glass... You know, those nice old crude alcoholoic beverage bottles, sometimes with a seal showing the owner's initials or crest... Basically, when there was no perceived need to have the bottle transparent, the batch of glass would be full of impurities resulting in "black glass"... Then, when marketing became a factor, techniques were developed for producing different colors or the lack thereof (aqua, clear)...


 Ron


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

i thought you liked wolfys?! and case gins, nevermind maybe that was someone else

 i hate spelling 

 anna


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats OK Anna this is the INTERNET not a spelling contest or a book writing club.Its also a bottle digging/collecting site.
 So have fun! As long as you do well in school,thats all that matters! People are so worried about the way others write,spell,word or phrase sentences on here, they need to get a life and talk about the subject at hand. Or go to a GRAMMAR FORUM!  cuzzzz this is a BOTTLE SITE MAN! be your self kid.    William Shakespeare


----------



## bearswede (Dec 11, 2007)

> Bravo, Anna!!! I knew you could do it!!!!
> 
> It's important to be able to communicate effectively... I, for one, am proud of you... Please keep it up!!!


 
 I stand by my words!!!!!!!


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Dec 11, 2007)

> Its not enough to speak, but to speak true...


 
 Skakespierre, my furry pal...?


 (aaa)R(ggghhh)


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

eh[>:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: bigghouse
> 
> eh[>:]


 



 Thats the way Anna!  LOL[]


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

rickkkkeee, did shakspere live in the time of black glass and pontilles? i forget if he was alive in the 1800s or when the cavemen were alive. i should no this caus my mom works at a thetre in Boston. but she quit caus her boss was mean. 
 to much imformation sorry


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2007)

Yea Anna the Bard was born 1564 or around that time the dude died in 1616 from what I remember.So the pontils where around and the grog was a flowin.He was the bestest writer in the English language.UN like me hahahah! now what do you want to know about cave men?  []   keep on writing kid you make me smile.[]


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

i make people mad but its wasome to think someone like me[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2007)

Why do you make people mad? I make people mad to but that besides the point. [8D]


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

caus i'm annoying and i always want to go looking for bottles.

 o ya, when was black glass used?


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

Lobeeee me perry and carly (newest bottle buddies) added up the total of all the bottles we have and we made over $800!!!!! how much is black glass? it must be 7000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 times that[sm=rolleyes.gif] how much is black glass worth?

 anna


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

i no crude has sometin to do with the lipppp, is that write? what does crude meen?

 i need to take in I-N-F-O-R-M-A-S-H-I-O-N more.

 thats how you spell it. write?

 anna


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

lobeeeecat are u a lobeycat?

 just wonderin

 bigghouse is just a random name i came up for to see if i could create a password, it worked and i didnt feel like changing it. actually my first user name was bighouse but i got baned. i just found out admin meens administrator i'm so smart[].

 anna

 ps
 i'm just kiden i didnt get baned[8D]


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

k i like cheese too


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2007)

Lobey you banned??? come on now!![]


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

i dont want to get banned! i love it here, its better than, homework, tv, im, any of that!

 bottles is why i was busy this summer and actually had something to look forward to. know that i have basket ball (3 leagues[:-], town, travel and AAU) its hard to look for bottles. Sometimes i post something twice just so i can see in my email Subscribtion Notification from Antique Bottles Forum (admin@antique-bottles.net)

 merry christmas to all my bottle buddies!!!!

 anna


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 11, 2007)

who else thinks this is the best bottle website eva?!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## bigghouse (Dec 12, 2007)

what? how come nutins there?

 anna


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 12, 2007)

al most 1200 hits!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? almost 80 replies!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

 thanks everyone! almost 5 pages long

 ~anna


----------



## Brains (Dec 12, 2007)

nice bottle website, yes

 i havent found many bottles on my insulator hunts, but i kep most of the chunks i find so my faorite type of bottle would have to be chunks of bottles because thats all i find[]


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 12, 2007)

Brian,

    That is great.If you find any good local stuff,intact call me.I will trade you some chunks I have for them.I am always looking to help new collectors get started.[][][][][]Just kidding buddy,you will stumble along a good dump along the tracks before you know it.Doug


----------



## 808 50th State (Dec 20, 2007)

Pre 1900 Hawaii sodas


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 20, 2007)

wow! thats purdy! do they come on different colors? another Q that idk the answer to.

 anna


----------



## idigjars (Dec 20, 2007)

808 50th State welcome to the group and thanks for sharing that pic.  It's very nice.   Paul


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 20, 2007)

Favorite Type.


----------



## 808 50th State (Dec 21, 2007)

Beside hutchinsons from Hawaii, I like codds from Hawaii and the USA


----------



## capsoda (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Earl, Welcome to the forum. That is a great lookin hutch. What else ya got.


----------



## 808 50th State (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Warren, I been digging and collecting bottles for about 15-20 years, I collect pre 1900 sodas, whiskeys, gins, meds, from Hawaii and pre 1900 cokes from the mainland, ABM sodas and milks from Hawaii and a few ancient Hawaiian artifacts that I've found. My favorites are hutchinsons, gins and codds from Hawaii.


----------



## carobran (Nov 7, 2011)

i like MISSISSIPPI bottles(duh)[8D]....................other than that i like druggists and meds[]


----------



## VTdigger (Nov 7, 2011)

Local Pharmacist's is my #1 favorite bottle to dig, I also like Other local bottles ( milk, spring water etc.)  Cobalt blue bottles, Quack meds/cure bottles, snake oil, tiny embossed bottles.  Pretty much any bottle I don't have or that catches my eye.

 I also like to find blue glazed peaces of Norton stoneware even the shards are beautiful just the part with the design and the Norton mark I highly doubt I'd ever find one in tact in the wild.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, cool old thread! I like all BIM local bottles, but I'll take ABM stuff too. My #1 thing is soda and beer bottles, crown or blob, doesn't matter to me as long as it's got cool embossing. Local druggists are the next best thing. Any other local stuff (flasks, jugs, etc.) are just as good, but you don't come across them as much, so I focus most of my adoration on sodas and beers.


----------



## carobran (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah,i been in a thread resurrection mood lately[8|][8D][]


----------



## rockbot (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful bottles. Its hard to stay away from this but three of our lost breverend was on this post!

 bearswede
 lobeycat
 808 50th state

 you are missed!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> Beautiful bottles. Its hard to stay away from this but three of our lost breverend was on this post!
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I was just thinking the same thing...It really hits you when you happen to read an unexpected post! []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 8, 2011)

This is (was) a pretty picture. (From page three).


----------

